# GPU under 8.5K ??



## Kiss (Nov 19, 2012)

*I wanted to buy a new graphics card within 8500 INR for my rig . Please suggest me a few good cards. *

My current Config is: 

Processor: Intel Core i5 2500k @3.3Ghz 
M/B: Asus P8P67m 
RAM: 4Gb 
PSU: Corsair VX450 W 
Monitor:[FONT=inherit !important][FONT=inherit !important]Dell [/FONT][/FONT]IN2020M (1600x900 max resolution) 

Thank You.. ​


----------



## Myth (Nov 19, 2012)

Hd7770


----------



## vickybat (Nov 19, 2012)

If you can up your budget by 1500 bucks, then the following would be a much better buy especially for your resolution.

ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 650 Ti 1 GB DDR5


----------



## Kiss (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies...

I Was personally thinking about this one as its in my budget

MSI AMD R7770-2PMD1GD5 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
Price: 8295 Rs.
MSI AMD R7770-2PMD1GD5 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

and vickybat ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 650 Ti 1 GB DDR5 would cost me arnd 11k which clearly overshoots my budget. 
ZOTAC NVIDIA GTX 650 Ti 1GB 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

How is the above card which i have linked MSI 7770 with 2 fans, should I go for it(GPU temperature being one of my concerns, how is its operating temperatures under intense loads)?? or * should I wait for the new 8000 series cards which could be launched soon in Q1 of 2013?? *


----------



## vickybat (Nov 19, 2012)

^^ Its 10.2k in the link i gave. If you can't up your budget, then 7770 is just fine and is very good for your resolution. It performs almost like a 6850 but consumes half the power.

That msi edition is just perfect for the price. Grab it eyes closed. No temperature issues of any sort.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 19, 2012)

+1 for MSI R7770 2PM1GD5

excellent card. am using it. Its Sexy too!!


----------



## Kiss (Nov 19, 2012)

Just out of curiosity.. should i wait some more time for 8000 series cards?? will tht make a huge difference?? if not placing an order for MSI 7770 right away


----------



## Myth (Nov 19, 2012)

I dont think the latest models will be in your budget rightaway. 
You are better off with what you get now and consider the 8k series once they are settled in the market.


----------



## Kiss (Nov 19, 2012)

yup... Thanks for the replies... Will go for MSI 7770...


----------



## Cilus (Nov 20, 2012)

Also have a look at the Gigabyte HD 7770 OC model, currently available at 8.7K in Flipkart. This card is factory overclocked to 1150 MHz compared to the 1000 MHz speed of the MSI Model.

Gigabyte AMD/ATI GV-R777OC-1GD 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## Kiss (Nov 20, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Also have a look at the Gigabyte HD 7770 OC model, currently available at 8.7K in Flipkart. This card is factory overclocked to 1150 MHz compared to the 1000 MHz speed of the MSI Model.
> 
> Gigabyte AMD/ATI GV-R777OC-1GD 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com




Yea.. Great Card, the specs are really good in comparison with the MSI one for just 500 bucks more.. 
However found out there are some BIOS issue's with it and you need to flash it with new BIOS... and also I'm was not able to check out if this card has any temperature issue's with it as I found very few Reviews abt it.. Anyone with more info about this card ??


----------



## Sup (Nov 21, 2012)

would recommend the Msi one over the gigabyte. (even if the prices were same) Not much of a gain from overclocking which you can yourself anyways.

The dual fans should make it run quieter  and cooler.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 21, 2012)

Kiss said:


> Just out of curiosity.. should i wait some more time for 8000 series cards?? will tht make a huge difference?? if not placing an order for MSI 7770 right away


the 7 series has just been released... 8 series is still 1+ year away.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 21, 2012)

Don't think about waiting for the 8 series.  Its a never ending waiting game for the next series release to get better performance parts 

+1 to the 7770.


----------



## Kiss (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you guys for ur help uptill this point... Now the final decison for me to make is

Gigabyte AMD/ATI GV-R777OC-1GD 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card (rev 1.0)
vs 
MSI AMD R7770-2PMD1GD5 1 GB GDDR5

I know the MSI one is not overclocked (instead has 2 fans.. )... but i just browsed through and found out tht there are few problems faced by MSI users compared to those who have the Gigabyte card... the first and prominent problem abt the Gigabyte card is related to its BIOS as few shaders( 512 unified shaders are shown instead of 640 )  are shown missing in GPU-Z with old BIOS... so the users are asked to flash its BIOS as soon as we plug it in...  
this is as per hardcop review about this card
HARDOCP - Introduction - Gigabyte GV-777OC-GD1 Radeon HD Video Card Review 

So please help for the last time to choose Which one between these two I should go for??


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 21, 2012)

links of both cards?


----------



## Kiss (Nov 21, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> links of both cards?



MSI AMD R7770-2PMD1GD5 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
MSI AMD R7770-2PMD1GD5 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

Gigabyte AMD/ATI GV-R777OC-1GD 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card (rev 1.0)
Gigabyte AMD/ATI GV-R777OC-1GD 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 22, 2012)

go with msi. better cooling.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 22, 2012)

^^ HD 7700 series cards run real cool and a decent cooling setup is enough to keep the cards cool and even overclocking. The Gigabyte card is also having a good cooling solution and factory overclocked to provide better performance out of the box, with still some overclocking potential left.

As per the BIOS issue, since the new BIOS has already been released, it can't be considered a problem now. In fact the card OP will be getting, might be a updated version already.


----------



## Sup (Nov 22, 2012)

You'll have to forget the MSI anyways, out of stock.


----------



## Kiss (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks every1 for their valuable inputs.. I'll go with the Gigabyte card.. will let u all know how the card behaves in my system...


----------

